# Critique my macro shrimp shots?



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

Really like the last shot, what gear are you using? :]


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Trickerie said:


> Really like the last shot, what gear are you using? :]


See above 

J/k, I use a Nikon D5100, 18-55mm kit lens w/ a cheap eBay macro extension ring :icon_redf


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

The single biggest improvement would be off camera flash mounted above the tank, creating the black backgrounds when your settings are correct, plus much higher shutter speeds. My shutter speed is always 1/250 or 1/320, which makes getting awesome pictures 10x easier since it results in sharper pictures with no motion blur


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

TickleMyElmo said:


> The single biggest improvement would be off camera flash mounted above the tank, creating the black backgrounds when your settings are correct, plus much higher shutter speeds. My shutter speed is always 1/250 or 1/320, which makes getting awesome pictures 10x easier since it results in sharper pictures with no motion blur


Yep, hopefully I'll be able to purchase one in the next few months. Gotta love that black background effect with an off-shoe. How do you mount it, exactly?



xmas_one said:


> That's really good considering the gear you are using.


Thanks! It's taken a lot of practice


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Yep, hopefully I'll be able to purchase one in the next few months. Gotta love that black background effect with an off-shoe. How do you mount it, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's taken a lot of practice



Duct tape. Lots and lots of duct tape 

I used to just duct tape it to the light, now I tend to put it over top a layer of "egg crate" lighting diffuser they sell at any home improvement store like Lowes or Home Depot.

If the $$$ of a Nikon flash is holding you up, seriously consider a Yongnuo 560 flash....$61.50 on Amazon. You'll get the exact same pictures as you would with a Nikon flash, you'll just have to set it manually, but using manual flash is better anyway because its completely consistent unlike TTL :thumbsup:

Edit: You're using a D5100 which doesn't have commander mode built in, so you'll need a set of radio triggers. The cowboy studio brand is dirt cheap and very reliable!

Flash: http://www.amazon.com/Yongnuo-YN-56...4862&sr=1-2-spell&keywords=yongnupo+560+nikon

Radio Trigger: http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-NPT-04-Channel-Wireless-Receiver/dp/B002W3IXZW


----------



## amygirl11 (May 20, 2012)

xmas_one said:


> That's really good considering the gear you are using.


I second this!!!!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> See above
> 
> J/k, I use a Nikon D5100, 18-55mm kit lens w/ a cheap eBay macro extension ring :icon_redf


I was so into looking at the photos I didn't even see you wrote anything lol. My bad :]


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

any particular seller you bought this extension ring from? i would like to buy one to tide me over till i can afford a nice macro lens


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Some cheap place on eBay in NYC, I believe roud:


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

could you possibly post a picture of it? 

By the way, your pictures look excellent, i just bought the same camera.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks!

I have PM'd you the exact link to the item on eBay roud:


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

Love the second shot! I think they could all do with sharpening up a bit though in say Photoshop as they have a haze I guess from the water or perhaps the lens similar to noise that could be cleared up and smoothed out easily.


----------

